# MN 2020 Morel Season



## Demonthrall

Well... who's getting excited? Is anyone planning on not going out this year? Let me know your spots if so!


----------



## Amlebarr

The whole family is definitely excited to go out this year!


----------



## DMMORABITO

Anyone in the Bloomington/South Metro area have any luck yet? 
Also- is there an optimal time of day to forage? 
Please forgive the newbie questions....
Thanks, in advance..


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

DMMORABITO said:


> Anyone in the Bloomington/South Metro area have any luck yet?
> Also- is there an optimal time of day to forage?
> Please forgive the newbie questions....
> Thanks, in advance..


fOUND ABOUT 10 WEST OF THE TWIN CITIES, JUST IN THE EARLY SPOTS. ONLY picked 4. No special time of day to forage. I like mornings because its cool. Good luck


----------

